# Homeworld



## aftermath (Mar 26, 2004)

I was wonderng, have any of you played the game Homeworld? It's a few years old, but it is still in my opinion the best RTS out there. IF you have played, what you think and do you still play? I have been lookng for a challenage, but when I go on, there are only n00bs and medium level players. OH well, eh?


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 26, 2004)

Nope, sorry, not my cup of tea.  I'm sure someone else here has at least played it before.  Hopefully the next time you go to play there will be some people who are more experienced and knowledgeable to game with.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 27, 2004)

I think I played a demo of this a few years ago, but found the controls a little difficult (because it was from a magazine demo disc, very little was actually explained).

I've looked at Homeworld 2 a few times, because I thought immersing myself in its visuals and ship combat may help with my science fiction writing.But...I am easily addicted to things, and would probably find myself playing it at the expense of everything else. Haven't bought a new PC game since Operation Flashpoint, and I've even been playing that a little recently (to shear off some of the stress).


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I tried playing Homeworld 2, but the controls were stupidly over complex, and I couldn't even slightly get past the second mission no matter how hard I tried.

I uninstalled it in disgust and vowed never to touch it again.


----------



## aftermath (Mar 30, 2004)

lol...from what i gathered homeworld 2 is crap. The orginal far surpasses it. the controls i find are pretty easy. it just takes a few minutes to get used to the camera movemnet since the game is full 3d. anyways, the game is from 99 and is still damn good..if you are into RTS' i suggest it


----------

